# looking for timeshare in DC area



## timeshare2150 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm looking for a timeshare close to Washington DC.  I thought there were a few in DC but can't even find that option listed in the state codes for the east or southeast.  Does anyone know of any in that area?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 24, 2013)

Couple of Wyndhams is all I know of. National Harbor and Alexandria.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 24, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Couple of Wyndhams is all I know of. National Harbor and Alexandria.



Those are the only 2, National Harbor is in  Maryland and Alexandria in Virginia


----------



## snippet (Mar 26, 2013)

check out the timeshare map.  Link in my signature...


----------



## Rascalsmom (Mar 26, 2013)

Our family stayed at Wyndham Old Town Alexandria last spring during the Cherry Blossom festival.  We took the Metro from National Airport to the Wyndham, then rode it into DC each day.  You can buy your travelcards online before you leave home.  They will mail them to you.  Dinners at night were on the waterfront in Old Town.  Great location for touring DC!

I do think it is a difficult trade, so you might consider renting if you need specific dates.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 26, 2013)

RCI Codes:  5346 and C194.

Dave


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 27, 2013)

We're at Alexandria right now..having a great time as always.  One minor disappointment..the pool in the Hilton that we used to be able to use has closed..no plans to re-open.   After long days of walking it was kind of nice to relax in the pool for a bit! But all else is great...will write a full review when I get home...
Deb


----------



## ronparise (Mar 27, 2013)

Deb from NC said:


> We're at Alexandria right now..having a great time as always.  One minor disappointment..the pool in the Hilton that we used to be able to use has closed..no plans to re-open.   After long days of walking it was kind of nice to relax in the pool for a bit! But all else is great...will write a full review when I get home...
> Deb



That is a serious problem, or at least a consideration..

Does one stay at National Harbor, where the public transportation is difficult at best, but they have indoor and outdoor pools and hottubs. Or stay at Old Town Alexandria, with no pool...but  the Metro station is right next door


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, I do miss the pool....but for me the short walk to the Metro is more important, so I'll still choose OTA over National Harbor.  Others may understandably choose differently.  I do wish they had let us know in advance; I packed swim suits, and other pool stuff...glad we were driving and not flying, at least I had lots of room for luggage!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 28, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Does one stay at National Harbor, where the public transportation is difficult at best, but they have indoor and outdoor pools and hottubs.


We found the public transportation at National Harbor to be very easy, tho of course a bit longer ride than from Alexandria. I wouldn't let that deter me, at all.


----------



## Ron2 (Mar 28, 2013)

ronparise said:


> That is a serious problem, or at least a consideration..
> 
> Does one stay at National Harbor, where the public transportation is difficult at best, but they have indoor and outdoor pools and hottubs. Or stay at Old Town Alexandria, with no pool...but  the Metro station is right next door



We have never stayed at Old Town but we have stayed at National Harbor several times. We have found the free regularly scheduled shuttle service to downtown DC to be very convenient. The early morning shuttle from National Harbor takes you to the Metro Station in Alexandria which we have taken as well as the direct shuttle run to DC from National Harbor. It may take a little longer getting into DC using the shuttle due to traffic but I still prefer the shuttle over the Metro.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the alert. We'll be there right after school is out in June. The kids in our party would have definitely enjoyed the use of a pool. 




Deb from NC said:


> We're at Alexandria right now..having a great time as always.  One minor disappointment..the pool in the Hilton that we used to be able to use has closed..no plans to re-open.   After long days of walking it was kind of nice to relax in the pool for a bit! But all else is great...will write a full review when I get home...
> Deb


----------



## HudsHut (May 5, 2013)

So are there any public pools nearby? Waterparks?

Also, at Alexandria, are there any unit locations which are better than others? any to avoid?


----------



## lprstn (May 7, 2013)

There are some reasonably priced hotels also.

And using www.airbnb.com will get you some nice locations.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 7, 2013)

I don't know of any pools nearby, but you will probably stay so busy you won't miss the pool! If you're a light sleeper, ask for a unit on the side of the building farthest from the Metro on a high floor.  (The metro has never bothered me, but I've read some reviews from people who said the noise bothered them). The first floor tends to be busy/noisy, so I try to avoid it.....


----------



## ronandjoan (May 23, 2013)

Avaiable form PLatinum Interchange

Wilderness Presidential Resort
 Spotsylvania, Virginia
United States

Rental Availability Only
Call 800-854-2324 for rates and availability.

 Wilderness Presidential Resorts is a privately owned, family-oriented retreat that rests on over 600 acres of beautiful forests and waterways in historic Spotsylvania County, Virginia. Open 365 days a year, Wilderness Owners and guests enjoy fun weekly planned activities, campsite access, RV rentals and fully stocked cabins. Whether you have been an owner for years, are new to the area or are looking for a weekend "home away from home"; Wilderness has new exciting things happening every day! This resort is ideally located only an hour drive from Washington, DC. So take a day trip and explore, or stay local, and see all the sites Spotsylvania has to offer. This area is rich in history dating back to the Civil war.

Wilderness Presidential has different suite types to choose from, Two-Bedroom Cabins, or RV’s.

Cabins: These warm and rustic log cabins are Rated Silver Crown by RCI and are the perfect getaway from the bustle of city life. These 2 bedroom units sleep 6 people. A southern-style porch with 2 rocking chairs allows guests to enjoy the nature at Wilderness. The cabins are on or near Hazel Grove Lake and ideal for fishing and other various water activities.

RV’s: The RV’s are family and pet friendly, these RV’s come in 2 sizes and styles. The Cobra model is 28 by 12 ft., and the Quailridge model is 38 by 12 ft. Within walking distance to playgrounds, pools, activities and both Cool Spring and Hazel Grove Lake, these units are comfortable and located all over the resort. These sleeping accommodations are Ideal for those who want to camp, but prefer not to “rough” it outdoors.


----------



## elaine (May 23, 2013)

we own at Presidential at Wilderness and live in the northern Va area. It is not a typical timeshare, but a cabin on a lake. We use it as our "poor-man's" lakehouse--1 week a year is good for us. I am happy to answer any questions. It is a reasonable alternative to see DC if you want to stay in a TS and cannot get into Alex or National Harbor--you can take the commuter train, commuter bus, amtrak, or drive into DC, or drive to the Springfield, VA metro and then take the metro into DC. The drive would take 1.5 hours to DC, about 45min-1hr to Springfield (metro station is right off I-95)---so not close like Alex, but doable, esp. if someone wanted to also go to Kings Dominion (30 minutes away) or tour civil war battlefields--it is right at Chancellorsville. There are excellent recreational facilities in the summer, 3 pools, crafts, bonfire, canoes, padleboats, fishing, putt-putt. There is usually good availability via RCI. Elaine


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 1, 2013)

Deb:
Is there a Costco or a grocery store near Wyndham Old  Town  Alexandria?

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## Nancy (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm not Deb, but live in the area.  The closest grocery is a Whole Foods about 3 blocks or so away.  Nearest Costco would be take Metro (Subway) to Pentagon City stop.  

Nancy


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Nancy:
Thanks you very much for the information. The Whole Foods will be very convenient.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 2, 2013)

The Whole Foods is great..in addition to groceries, they have a great salad bar, hot bar, hot soups, etc.  And it's a short walk from OTA.  have fun!
Deb


----------

